# Rest in peace



## yolanda_van huyck

Hello
the Pope is dead. Rest in peace. Could you please translate this sentence in all the languages you speak as a tribute? I'll start with mine: descanse en paz.

Thank you very much


----------



## smorodina

Царствие небесное..................


----------



## Agnès E.

En français :
Le pape est mort. Qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## Artrella

En español 

El Papa ha muerto. Que en paz descanse.


----------



## Whodunit

I hear it all the time on TV next to me.

In German:

Ruhe in Frieden. Der Papst ist tot.


----------



## alc112

No me mal interpreten
Pero
Al fin se murió, pobre viejo, sufrió mucho.
Ahora que descanse en paz, se lo merece.
¿alguien sabe cómo se elegirá el próximo Papa?


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> No me mal interpreten
> Pero
> Al fin se murió, pobre viejo, sufrió mucho.
> Ahora que descanse en paz, se lo merece.
> ¿alguien sabe cómo se elegirá el próximo Papa?




Bueno Alc, se hará un concilio en un par de semanas donde se elegirá al nuevo Papa.  Tiene que ser votado por los 2/3 de ese concilio.


----------



## mjscott

The cardinals that are under 80 years old will go into conclave (will be sequestered until a decision is made). They will not be able to leave this place until a new pope is chosen. If they want to go to his funeral, they will have to make a decision soon--as the pope is usually buried within 4-6 days of his death. When white smoke comes out of the smokestack of the Vatican, the people in the square will know that a new pope has been chosen.

May he rest in peace!


----------



## cristóbal

mjscott said:
			
		

> The cardinals that are under 80 years old will go into conclave (will be sequestered until a decision is made).



Realmente, creo que todos los cardenales entran al cónclave pero sólo los menores de los 80 años tienen derecho a votar.  Pero, supongo que da lo mismo. 

Actually, I think that all the cardinals go into Conclave, but only the ones under 80 years of age have the right to vote.  But, I suppose that really doesn't matter much.


----------



## alc112

Saben...
Yo no sabía que fue una figura super importante. Yo solamente pensaba que él estaba para hacer rezar a la gente frente a su casa y que "vivía de arriba". Aohra hace poco me enteré que él ha sido un símbolo de paz mundial y que gracias a él la relegión se extendió en todo el mundo y en los lugares que estaba prohibida y también que evitó algunas guerras como la que hubiese ocurrido aquí con nuestro vecino chile.
Ahora voy a tener que esperar tres días para qu eme celebren mis 1000 posts.


PD: Cris: Actually e In fact al comienzo de la oración (según me dijeron ustedes) significa "en realidad", no realmente


----------



## Alfry

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Hello
> the Pope is dead. Rest in peace. Could you please translate this sentence in all the languages you speak as a tribute? I'll start with mine: descanse en paz.
> 
> Thank you very much


 
Il Papa è morto, possa egli riposare in pace


----------



## cristóbal

alc112 said:
			
		

> PD: Cris: Actually e In fact al comienzo de la oración (según me dijeron ustedes) significa "en realidad", no realmente



Sí, creo que tienes razón... hay una pequeña diferencia.  Mea culpa, y gracias.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Mu husband just told me in Flamish: De paus is dood , rust in vrede


----------



## Whodunit

In German, there's even another way:

Der Papst ist gestorben, möge er (für immer) Frieden ruhen.
_In English:_
The pope has died, may he rest in peace (for ever).


----------



## haujavi

In Basque:

Aita saintua hil da. Goian bego.


----------



## Jana337

In Czech:

Papež je mrtev. Nechť odpočívá v pokoji.

Jana


----------



## CBFelix

Turkce

"Papa öldü. Huzur içinde yatsın"

By the way Yolanda Van Huyck, I read once that you are married with a flemish guy.(Or it was not you ?)  
Joint to club ! Ik ook !! 
God !  Dutch is difficult -heel moeilijk !!


----------



## Lancel0t

Here in the Philippines we don't have the exact translation for rest in peace (but the direct translation in our language will be: Mamahinga nawa siya ng mapayapa) but the usual phrase that we are using is this: Sumalangit nawa ang kaluluwa niya. (May his soul go to heaven)


----------



## dimitra

Ï ÐÜðáò êïéìÞèçêå*. Áò áíáðáõèåß åí åéñÞíç. 


* This word actually means "has slept" but it is what we usually use for the people of the church (though not only) when they die. 

I hope Greek shows on your screens, if not:

<O Papas kimithike. As anapafthi en irini.>


----------



## maver

"Rest in peace" in Estonian:

Puhka rahus.


----------



## abc

Đức Thánh Cha đã rời khỏi trần thế .  Nguyện xin Ngài được an nghỉ đời đời trong cõi lạc thiên thu .


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish: 
Paavi on kuollut. ("Pope is dead" was said in the news)
Lepää rauhassa. ("Rest in peace" you can read on a tombstone.)
I don't know about Finnish catholics (there are quite a few) but generally we don't use these two sentences in the same context.


----------



## Dandee

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Hello
> the Pope is dead. Rest in peace. Could you please translate this sentence in all the languages you speak as a tribute? I'll start with mine: descanse en paz.
> 
> Thank you very much


 
What do you say?? Please!!!

The pope is no dead.  His name is Benedict XVI and is very, very, very alive. 

Dandee.


----------



## Hakro

Dandee said:
			
		

> What do you say?? Please!!!
> 
> The pope is no dead.  His name is Benedict XVI and is very, very, very alive.
> 
> Dandee.


There are hundreds (how many, exactly, I don't know) of dead popes throughout the history and always only one alive person called the pope. The popes die just like other people.


----------



## nichec

Chinese:
教宗過世了  願他安息


----------



## judkinsc

Latin:
Requiescat in Pace.


----------



## tvdxer

My conlang Tanaman:

Restaiti passen


----------

